# Little Johnny : Rated R for Language



## txbbqman (Dec 17, 2009)

Early Dismissal 

  It is near the Christmas break of the school year.
 The students have turned in all their work and there is really nothing more
 to do. All the children are restless and the teacher decides to have an
 early dismissal. 

 Teacher: "Whoever answers the questions I ask, first
 and correctly can leave early today."

  Little Johnny says to himself "Good, I want to get
 outta here. I'm smart and will answer the question."

 Teacher: "Who said 'Four Score and Seven Years Ago'?"

 Before Johnny can open his mouth, Susie says, "Abraham Lincoln."

 Teacher: "That's right Susie, you can go home."

 Johnny is mad that Susie answered the question first. 

 Teacher: "Who said 'I Have a Dream'?"

 Before Johnny can open his mouth, Mary says, "Martin Luther King."

Teacher: "That's right Mary, you can go."

 Johnny is even madder than before. 

Teacher: "Who said 'Ask not, what your country can do for you'?"

 Before Johnny can open his mouth, Nancy says, "John F. Kennedy."

 Teacher: "That's right Nancy, you may also leave."

 Johnny is boiling mad that he has not been able to answer to any of the questions.  

 When the teacher turns her back Johnny says, "I wish these bitches would
 keep their mouths shut!" 

 The teacher turns around: "NOW WHO SAID THAT?"



 Johnny: "TIGER WOODS. CAN I GO NOW?"


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 17, 2009)

ROFLMAO - great timing on a classic joke - Thanks


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## danj (Dec 17, 2009)

LOL very good points to you.


----------



## cruizer (Dec 18, 2009)

Thats great Thanx!


----------

